

Ask HN: Desk Recommendations for a Home Office - kaisdavisOR

Hi HN,<p>I just moved into a new house and I'm in need of a new desk for my home office. This isn't my primary office - I have a day job - but my home office is where I'll do most of my writing and freelance work.<p>What model desk or brand do you recommend for a home office?
======
Maciek416
A popular desk amongst many technical people I know for many years was IKEA's
"JERKER" desk. It was well-known to be extremely sturdy -- able to hold very
large CRT screens -- and relatively inexpensive in most countries.

There were a couple models, but they now seem to have been discontinued.

Lately I've seen more people buying the "GALANT" as a replacement, which is a
similar series of desks from IKEA, except with far more configuration options.
These desks are not as industrially-weight-bearing, but I guess not as many
people are sporting CRTs anymore :)

~~~
pasbesoin
A floor rep at IKEA shared with me their method for putting desks together
when the components don't actually screw together. For example, with a top
placed on trestles; the trestle top has holes that align with a pin screwed
into the underside of the top, but it's not very secure.

Industrial strength Velcro. It holds the top in place quite well, yet makes it
very easy and quick to tear the desk down. With self adhesive backing, you
place a strip of the "nap" on one piece and a strip of the "hooks" on the
other piece, and Bob's your uncle.

------
zmmz
Why not make your own? If you don't need drawers then you can just take two
sawhorses and put something on top of them, and if you need drawers then put
something on top of two filing cabinets.

Personally, I plan on making a "door as desk" one of these upcoming weekends:
[http://theinspiredroom.net/2009/04/15/diy-an-old-door-
makes-...](http://theinspiredroom.net/2009/04/15/diy-an-old-door-makes-a-
great-desk/)

If that doesn't appeal to you, then I would recommend to at least get a desk
that has adjustable height settings, we have desks like that at work and its a
very nice feature to have. Anything to make you more comfortable.

~~~
pasbesoin
If you're making your own (or purchasing, for that matter), having or being
able to make a front edge that is slightly rounded makes a big difference.
Depending on your posture and ergonomic use of the desk, a sharp, right angle
front edge can be annoying. It doesn't have to be much; an 1/8 inch or 3 mm
quarter round makes a big difference.

As for adjustable height in a (partially) self-built desk, I've used these
IKEA trestles:

VIKA ARTUR

<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00144763>

I was fortunate to get some off-white ones, that apparently didn't sell too
well but look great in my place, for some ridiculously low sale price. Normal
price seems a bit high for a "budget desk".

P.S. IKEA U.S., your now-even-heavier Flash site blows (chunks) this morning.

------
pdelgallego
echo "<http://news.ycombinator.com> | sudo tee /etc/host 127.0.0.1 $1

